# How I passed the Civil PE - WR



## TMcKeonPE (Sep 17, 2014)

After scoring 40 correct in the morning, I returned for the afternoon section. I answered the first 12 problems and then hit the road, the rest is history my friends.

:TS:


----------



## ptatohed (Sep 17, 2014)

So, you are saying you failed with a 52??


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 17, 2014)

Tommy Mac does fail the PE. The PE fails Tommy Mac.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 18, 2014)




----------

